# I am new to uber , i have 300 5* if i get 1 star how much my rating will drop..



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

It’s like a math question if I get one bad score 1or2 stars *. how much my raring will drop ..⬇. from five to to what


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

300 5 Stars =1,500 points
1 1 Star = 1 point
Total points = 1,501
Total points / by total rated rides
(1,501 / 301) = 4.9867
Uber rounds to nearest = 4.99 rating


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

Well a two star just dropped mine by .02 percent you know right after i got 20 5 stars in a row


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 300 5 Stars =1,500 points
> 1 1 Star = 1 point
> Total points = 1,501
> Total points / by total rated rides
> ...


cheezz u made harder-can i have 2 more example please -


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> cheezz u made harder-can i have 2 more example please -


4th grade maths dude. 4th.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

After my rating plummeted from 5.0 to 4.89 i immediately contacted a psychiatrist for emergency counselling sessions and purchashed a "comfort pet". Also removed the left foot from a rabbit so I'd have a "lucky rabbit s foot" to carry sround with me. Just not sure the rabbit felt the same way about things.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> It's like a math question if I get one bad score 1or2 stars *. how much my raring will drop ..⬇. from five to to what


It's times like this....

that you kinda wish you paid more attention in 6th grade math class.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I need to know how many 1,2,3 and 4 star ratings you have in order to solve this difficult third grade math problem.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It depends on how many rated rides you have since it's based off last 500 rated rides.

After 500 RATED rides it's about 0.002 per star

About 40-45% of my riders have rated me


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

X +Y -Z = You're screwed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It depends on how many rated rides you have since it's based off last 500 rated rides.
> 
> After 500 RATED rides it's about 0.002 per star
> 
> About 40-45% of my riders have rated me


Yeah. Plus, the rolling average means that a new 1* may not affect the average at all (if the rating that got pushed out at the other end of the list of 500 was also a 1*).


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> cheezz u made harder-can i have 2 more example please -


Take the square root of 769 and multiply by the absolute value of pi. Extend out to two decimal points and multiply by the number of each star rating. That will get you the answer you are seeking.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> 4th grade maths dude. 4th.


*I have Masters Degree in Chemistry you idiot , your explanation does not add up .*



1.5xorbust said:


> I need to know how many 1,2,3 and 4 star ratings you have in order to solve this difficult third grade math problem.


Really , that's amazing.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> *I have Masters Degree in Chemistry you idiot , your explanation does not add up .*
> 
> Really , that's amazing.


Lmao. I'm the idiot huh? Ok.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 300 5 Stars =1,500 points
> 1 1 Star = 1 point
> Total points = 1,501
> Total points / by total rated rides
> ...


So how many 5 stars does it take to get back to 5.o


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> So how many 5 stars does it take to get back to 5.o


Depends on what reviews replace your older reviews.

My advice, unlike our Masters Degree Chemist, learn to do a simple average in a series. It's usually covered from 4th to 6th grade.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> cheezz u made harder-can i have 2 more example please -


Every star is worth one point

5stars equals 5points
4stars equals 4points
3stars equals 3points
2star equals 2points
1star equals 1point

Now count up all your points, from all your ratings,

Now divide the total amount of points you have by how many rated trips you have done,

It is based on your last 500 rated trips, so when you get to 500. Then you divide total stars count by 500


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Depends on what reviews replace your older reviews.
> 
> My advice, unlike our Masters Degree Chemist, learn to do a simple average in a series. It's usually covered from 4th to 6th grade.


I know basic math and how to use a calculator and how to do decimals and fractions.

When I drove we didn't have access to full ratings or how many people rated us, so when my ratings were down and I did get a 5 star rating it would not change the rating not even by .01 many times. At the time on this site people were saying you needed about 10 5 star to move it to .01, or maybe it was because you go to 1 star in a row or they were not update as fast. I have no idea about their algorithms and neither do you and what counts or doesn't.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I know basic math and how to use a calculator and how to do decimals and fractions.
> 
> When I drove we didn't have access to full ratings or how many people rated us, so when my ratings were down and I did get a 5 star rating it would not change the rating not even by .01 many times. At the time on this site people were saying you needed about 10 5 star to move it to .01, or maybe it was because you go to 1 star in a row or they were not update as fast. I have no idea about their algorithms and neither do you and what counts or doesn't.


I already posted at length about how a series average works. The math works exactly the opposite of the chart I presented for ratings drops. If a 1 star is replaced by a 5 star, your rating will go up by .008. If a 4 is replaced by a 5, it goes up .002. If a 5 is replaced by a 5, it stays the same.

So, if you have 455 5s is a row, and a rating of 4.95, and you get 455 more 5s, in a row, your rating will stay at 4.95. If you then replace the 456th rating (a 1 star) with a 5, your rating will go up .008, likely bumping you to 4.96.

Essentially, the 455 5s in a row did nothing, it was all about the timing of that one trip, 456 away, that was previously a 1 star.

So, yeah, on this one logic is key and I very well know what the algorithm is doing...



Classified said:


> Every star is worth one point
> 
> 5stars equals 5points
> 4stars equals 4points
> ...


He's a Chemical Engineer, bro. Don't talk down to him!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's times like this....
> 
> that you kinda wish you paid more attention in 6th grade math class.


This is a true story:

In 6th grade my teacher went insane. For real. Honestly she'd been crazy for a few years it just reached a peak in 6th grade. She was replaced by a series of substitutes. During that time we kids took the opportunity to acquire the answer book for our math curriculum. We all got straight A's on math tests but couldn't work through many of the same problems at the board. We got in so much trouble. They almost made the entire class repeat the 6th grade. They brought in a new teacher who whipped us into shape and spared us from summer school and repeating the 6th grade.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> So how many 5 stars does it take to get back to 5.o


500


----------



## Mr. Sarcastic (Sep 28, 2018)

Once you reach 500 rated rides, it becomes a SLIDING scale. Your latest rating (let's say it was a 2) replaces your rating from 500 rides ago (let's say that one was a 5), which drops off.
In this scenario, your overall rating will drop. But if you're replacing a 5 with another 5, nothing changes. And if you're replacing a 1 with another 1, nothing changes. So it's entirely possible to get 20 or 30 consecutive 5s and see no change in your rating, because 500 rides ago, you also got 20-30 consecutive 5s.
The fun part is being able to figure it all out yourself, now that Uber shows us the NUMBER of 1s, 2s, 3s, 4s and 5s. Let's say I have...

460 fives x 5 = 2300 points
21 fours x 4 = 84
7 threes x 3 = 21
5 twos x 2 = 10
7 ones x 1 = 7

My total points (2422) divided by 500 is 4.844, so my Uber rating would be 4.84

Now, I do another ride, the rider rates me and when I look, the distribution has changed to:

461 fives x 5 = 2305 points
21 fours x 4 = 84
7 threes x 3 = 21
4 twos x 2 = 8
7 ones x 1 = 7

That means the most recent rider gave me a 5, and the rider from 500 rated trips ago obviously gave me a 2, because that's what just fell off. That means my total points (2425) divided by 500 is now 4.850 &#8230; so my Uber rating just went up to 4.85

That's as simple as I can explain the math.​


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Uber rounds up. See below.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Uber rounds up. See below.


*Eyeroll*

219 ×5 = 1095 + 4 = 1099 /220 = 4.995454...

Uber rounds. They round up and they round down. They do it when mathematically called for. Basically, the do maths.

Sorry for the obvious sarcasm but it's baffling to ponder what you even mentioned this for?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Should I attach an example in an Excel spreadsheet, or is OP finally settled?!


----------

